# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Μη εμφάνιση φωτογραφιών άρθρου

## sughpo

Καλημέρα.Είμαι αρχάριος και διαβάζοντας κάποια γενικά άρθρα έφθασα στην "υπόθεση LED".Έχει κάποιες
φωτογραφίες οι οποίες όμως δεν εμφανίζονται.Θα εκτιμούσα τη βοήθεια σας.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## gRooV

καλώς ήρθες Κώστα,
ο συντάκτης του συγκεκριμένου θέματος είχε "ανεβάσει" τις φωτογραφίες σε δικό του χώρο στο διαδίκτυο που από ότι φαίνεται δεν λειτουργεί για κάποιο λόγο αυτές τις ημέρες.

----------


## p.gabr

EXEI αλλάξει κάτι η μόνο έμενα μου συμβαίνει;

η επιλογή image  upload from computer είναι νεκρή.(απο δυο υπολογιστές)

*Άκυρο
 βρηκα την άκρη, από το basic uploader (κάτω δεξιά)*

----------


## sakisr

Ναι ρε Παναγιωτη αλλα σου βγαζει τη ψυχη μεχρι να ανεβασεις μια-μια τις φωτο και μετα σου γεμιζει ολη την οθονη με τεραστιες φωτο και απο κατω βγαζει και τα συνημμενα σε μικρο μεγεθος.Ας το δουν και οι διαχειριστες.

----------

